# New Motorhome - now 36 Months On Judder & Defect Free.



## Broom

Hi All

Just been advised my new Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 has been transported to Brownhills Newark from Auto trail as planned.

Nearly a new owner, am reet excited

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita

Not long now then Broom  and you will be singing and dancing :wink:


----------



## cabby

wow I bet you are getting excited now.there is nothing like getting a new van. 

cabby


----------



## WingPete

*Brownhills*

Seems that Brownhills have got lots of new stock in ready for the seaon, went to Canterbury yesterday to see my new Rapido. Seems to be the first delivery in UK, and earlier than expected.


----------



## geraldandannie

Exciting times for you almost new owners  

Mine still smells like new, so I'm not jealous. Once that smell fades away, however ... :? 

Hope everything works out for you, and you're soon on the road with them :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Excited like a kid at Christmas

Spoke to Brownhills today van had arrived, they require 6 working days to do their bits and pieces, date arranged for pick up 14th March, registration number given.

Arranged insurance with Caravan Club £50.00 more than Stargazer at £220.00 a year, but they have lifted excess from £100.00 to £500.00, OK until next renewal will look around and review then.

Ordered Taylormade long line external screens

Ordered Sparewheel and chasing prices for tyre

Have to get in touch with Green Flag to up date them with new van

Just had time to do a bit of work always gets in the way, next task is to confront my MD reference going part time

Starting to get a bit busy with this Motorhoming, booked in to C&CC at Ravensglass for Easter,(did that last year) YIPEEEEEEE

Best regards
Broom

Hope it carrys on like this


----------



## Broom

Hi all

Just a further update

Green Flag sorted and no addition charge for the extra 4foot in length

Part Time sorted going on to 4 days from the 1st April 08, can have Friday and Monday off for a long weekend.

Booked in at CC Dockray Meadow to continue with our quest to complete all the Wainwright Walks

Finally tyre sorted for spare wheel

Can't wait to get it and get on the move

best regards
Broom


----------



## dbh1961

Hi Broom

It might be worth checking, but I think the new M/H will come with Europe wide Fiat Assist. If so, you could suspend your Green Flag, and save some brass


----------



## Broom

Hi DBH1961

I didn't think of that heads a bit scrambled at the moment many thanks hows your 696 going

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass

Calm down Calm down its not a commercial! Its exciting though init! We went to Ravensglass a couple of weekends ago if you can try the hotel the bar meals are fab!

Greenie


----------



## brandywine

Ravenglass is a lovely site.

Try the pub in the old railway station just round the corner. In September we had drinks before, main courses, wife had sweet plus a bottle Rioja for just under £35.

Regards.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Brownhills have just rang to confirm time on Friday 9.30 advised all work and recalls carried out.

Getting nearer now, hoping all goes well, getting quite excited and a bit apprehensive

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 110547

*Re: New Motorhome*



Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just been advised my new Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 has been transported to Brownhills Newark from Auto trail as planned.
> 
> Nearly a new owner, am reat excited
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Oh I went there today and sore a nice 7 euro mobil line up 8O

Good luck with the new Motorhome


----------



## Broom

Hi All

A bit of a hic'cup on the van, Brownhills found a very small chip on the windscreen and wanted to renew it, Tuesday possible revised pick up day.

I am very grateful to Brownhills as they found, advised me and are repairing it, it is minute really, we would not have seen it.

Still had the demonstration all went fine and no other problems

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 94055

Broom
Glad to hear it all went well................... well nearly.
Hope the screen gets sorted and you have no more problems.

Steve


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Guess what we have got she's a beauty, Auto Trail Cheyenne 696, drives a lot better than the previous Stargazer, could not get the cruise control to work but was probably me, need to read up a bit more.

Wife is happy with it, the first Motorhome she has been able to put her feet flat on the floor when sat in the passenger seat.

C & CC Ravensglass here we come

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass

woo hoo - go broom go!

Does that mean you are going Brrroooom Brrrrooooom all the way there?

:lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## Telbell

Many Congrats Broom!

Is it the sevel x/250? If so are you off to do the "Juddertest" soon? :wink:


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Congratulations Broom, hope you have many happy trips!

Give us some reports on the Wainwrights then we can decide what's worth doing! We were going to go & do Fairfield at the weekend but I think we may just wait & see what the weather holds in store!


----------



## Broom

Hi Telbell

I think I have it put a few too many revs on when backing up the drive and it juddered, no revs and it did not, still need to get use to it.

Does anybody no how to alter my type of motorhome on my posts unable to find it to amend, probable unable to see the wood for the trees sort of thing

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Broom said:


> Does anybody no how to alter my type of motorhome on my posts unable to find it to amend, probable unable to see the wood for the trees sort of thing
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Broom,

I think if you just go into "Your Account" at the top of the page, then select change info, that should do it - maybe !!

_Edit: Spell select correctly!_


----------



## Broom

Hi Chris

Many thanks for that, as you can see it worked, could be bad this week on the tops, not been at high level for 3 weeks that wind has been so bad, will keep in touch start our main walking exploits late April, booked in at Patterdale Hall CL, 3 Wainwrights left to do from there.

see you on the fells

Best Regards and thanks

Broom (BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM) Like it Greenie


----------



## Suenliam

Congtratulations Broom. Many happy travels in it :lol: 

Sue


----------



## baldybazza

So pleased you have it now, we are still waiting to hear about ours. 

Jan


----------



## Telbell

> no revs and it did not, still need to get use to it


That's interesting! Up an incline I take it?


----------



## Broom

Hi Telbell

Yes it is uphill, I found no revs was the best it pulled well enough, but its too early to tell will advise in a couple of weeks after we have been out and about a bit.

Have a good easter

Best regards
Broom (BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM) I like that (little things and little minds)


----------



## Telbell

Thanks Broom

Happy Travelling!!


----------



## 94055

Nice one Broom, glad to hear it all went well.
Safe travels

Steve


----------



## Broom

Hi All

She's all packed up and ready to go, it took us both 4 hours to get all the stuff back in at least we can get back in to the best room now.

C & CC Ravensglass here we come

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## dbh1961

Great news Broooooom, I'm sure our paths will cross sometime. Us 696ers are a growing band


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Quite an eventful weekend, will tell best bit first, C&CC Ravenglass a great site, showers very clean, nice views, we were on pitch 13 my mate was on 14 we highley recommend the site. We took the narrow gauge railway to Boot and did a 6 mile walk £10.00 return each expensive but worth it, had a circular walk from site took in Muncaster Castle £3.50 to get in an Owl Sanctuary in the grounds worth a visit, It took 4 hours to get there and the same back its a hard slog twisty roads we went on the A65 via Kendal my mate came back via A66 said it was a lot better. We had cold but sunny weather all weekend.

Now for the other bits.
Came out to the van on Friday morning to get underway and had difficulty in starting it, engine would not turn over well but it did start, checked all items which I could think of which would cause this to happen, all OK. So we set off had to stop for some fuel about 3 miles from home turned the engine off and filled up with Diesel, got back in engine would not start or even turn over, stuck at the pumps. Rang Fiat recovery on my company mobile, foreign calls blocked, rang on the wifes pay as you go got through but ran out of money half way through, had to ring daughter up on my phone to come and pick us up and take us home left the van blocking the pumps with the kind permission of the owner, who I know. Got home rang on the land line were advised someone would be out within the hour, 20 minutes later had a call from the AA man he was with the van, jumped in to the car and got back to the garage, explained what the problem was half an hour later he had found what caused it, no earth to the engine, he put on a braided earth bond and we were off, wife took car back home and I back tracked and picked her and Mitsi up. The trip to Ravenglass was long but uneventful, more was to come.

Got up to take Misti for a walk on Sunday morning to find the NSR tyre flat, had a look and found a screw in it, was I glad I had bought a second hand spare £52.00 it cost me. Rang Fiat recovery again to come and change it, they arrived in one and half hours, changed the wheel and checked all tyre pressures all fine, got home on the spare fine would say it is one of the best £52.00 I have ever spent.

Quite eventful would you say.

On the Van it is great, drives far better than the old one, more comfort a real pleasure, just hope this run of bad luck ends soon.

Best Regards
BRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM


----------



## Broom

Hi Greenie

As you can see quite eventful

Best regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Brooooom

Ravenglass is lovely I agree - we did the train as well but didn't walk as had two bone idle kids and two facecloths on end of a lead. 

We are going back to do Muncaster Castle spooky week beginning Nov.

Is your van brand new or just new to you?

How unfortunate in the tyre depart and fortunate you had a spare.

I worry about filling up at Tesco's Garforth and getting stuck as its very busy fuel stop.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Broom

Hi Greenie 

The vans new, I intend a short write up on it in a couple of months time, but to date 1 week old been quite eventful.

Still like it 

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Telbell

Broom- can I ask....is it on an x2/50?.....have you tried reversing up a 1 in 5??


----------



## zulurita

Glad you like your new Auto -Trail. Sorry to read of your problems. Looks like they didn't do a very good PDI check on the Fiat side of things! 

Lucky you had a spare tyre. I haven't bought one for our new Auto Trail and just relying on the puncture repair kit!!! Would it have worked in this case?


----------



## Broom

Hi Telbell

Yes it is the X2/50 and I have done it since backing out of pitch 13 at C&CC Ravenglass, had no problems.

Hi Rita

The repair kit would have worked but the tyre only had 150 miles on it and not sure whether they can be used again, since last posted I have had the puncture repaired £15.00 so for £52.00 wheel and tyre = £67.00 seems good value for money.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just a bit of an update, spent the whole weekend checking, cleaning and sorting the underbed garage out in the New Motorhome.

Found the following

The Windscreen scuttle drain off was completely block the hole which the drain pipe fixed to had not been cut out, this was corrected by a sharp screw driven down the drain hole and chipped the hole out.

A small amount of mastic was missing from the end of the high level chrome trim, sorted with mastic gun.

Scratches to side panel of near sided settee, still not found what caused this but have read on hear that staples on the arm rests have caused this to others motorhomes, we have for the present removed the arm rest and are looking for other causes within the seat cushion. We intend seeking some sort of scratch remover anybody got a recommendation.

The wood panel to the near side settee/entry door is loose and only held in place with 2 small screws, replaced these for 2 bigger screws and added 2 additional fixings.

Battery charger not set for the installed GEL battery, it is set for Lead Acid, we have got the revised setting procedure obtained off the forum, but have not got the correct type of screw driver to remove the cover, still looking into obtaining one, hope the extra charge rate to the GEL battery does not cause problems, are aware it could 'Gas Up' what ever that means, any further info on this appreciated.

All saw dust vacumed up from inside cupboards and the like, all done and ready

We are off to CC Dockray Meadow to walk 3 small Wainwrights this coming weekend hope it is less eventful

Best Regards BRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM


----------



## zulurita

Hi Broom,

Yes we had scratches (deepish) from the arm rest cushion by the kitchen panel. This was from a staple. 

I bashed in the staple and my dealers Chelston Motorhomes were able to fix the scratches, don't know what they did but you cannot see it any more.

there seems to be an issue with the electric dimmer switch. Ours stopped working on our last trip and guess what dealer doesn't have any in stock so we are waiting for them to arrive. Apparently quite a few of these switches have stopped working. Pity then that Auto-Trail don't make sure dealers have enough of these for their customers. Looks like we will have to go away for 3 months without this switch being replaced. Not a big deal I know but still a pain.

Have a good week end.


----------



## RichardnGill

Intresting posts, especially as we have been looking at getting CHEYENNE 740S.

It seem as though most of your problems have been down to bad luck and not had too many problems with the Autotrail bit.

Was your last M/H on the old Fiat cab with a 2.3? How much better to drive is the new cab and is your new one a 2.3 or a 3.0?


Richard...


----------



## zulurita

Richard,

Mine is a 2.3 litre 130 multijet. Seems fine to drive, hand brake is a bit of a stretch compared to last model.

I have only just done about 1200 miles so far, the next 3 months in France will be a good test  

The Auto-Trail side of things are fine (one always gets a few minor niggles).


----------



## Broom

Hi Rita

Many thanks for that if you have any chance of finding how they actual repaired it we would be very grateful, will take note of the dimmer switch no problems yet,we are very pleased with the Motorhome, I hope nobody gets the wrong end of the stick, 'IT IS GREAT'

Hi Richard

The Stargazer was on a Peugeot 2000, I don't have any problems which would stop me going out and buying another one tomorrow, the Fiat 2300 drive is great, we are unable to fault it, get one bought, have you had an Auto Trail factory visit

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from CC Dockray Meadow, had no problems at all with the Motorhome, all went well, knocked off 3 Wainwrights, Blakes Fell, Gavel Fell and Burnbank Fell, all around 500M a practice for two weeks time.

The cruise control is great makes driving long distances a lot easier, getting 23MPG is that good or bad, the Stargazer did 28MPG.

Next trip two weeks time to CC Patterdale Hall CL 4 larger type Wainwrights to do weather permitting.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 111198

Hi I'm Garry 
After caravanning for a number of years, I decided to fulfil a childhood dream to turn a bus into a motor home.
I bought an Optare Delta bus; 
This is an invitation to view the site and watch its progress as I work to get it up to the way we want it.
There is also a blog where comments and advice is much appreciated; I will be updating this regular as each part starts taking shape.
Hope you share in this enthusiasm.

Web site; www.casamobile.org.uk
Contact; [email protected]


----------



## Broom

Hi Gary

If I were you I would start a new post then it can be reviewed as you go, latching on to this one will not get the attention yours would.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## hilldweller

garryb said:


> I bought an Optare Delta bus;


You brave man.

It should be awesome when you finish it.

Good luck.


----------



## 111198

thanks broom i'll start a new topic. bus to motorhome......


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just had post card from Brownhills Newark reference parts now in stock to replace the shower corner unit, have to ring up and book it in.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi all

Booked Motorhome in for the Shower Corner Unit replaced, Paper or Ceiling coming down in Wardrobe, and Battery Charger to be reset to suit Gel Battery

Rang Fiat Customer Care up to see if there were any outstanding recalls on Motorhome, advised none.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Bought and fitted new mud flaps for the front of the Motorhome, got 10% off paid £48.00 new type I am advised, fixings are crap, did a bit of modification to them and made them more sturdy, will wax oil as brackets will rust as they are just painted black enamel.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Motorhome worked fine as it should but a bit worried about the judder in reverse

Back from CC CL Patterdale Hall good site no views though, £10.00 per night with hook up.

Friday it was our intention to do 2 Wainwrights Catstye Cam and Birkhouse Moor, we got to the top of Catstye Cam and called it a day low cloud 55 MPH winds and -15C windchill, still enjoyed it.

Saturday a walk to Howtown and took the lake ferry back.

Sunday morning a walk to Grisdale Tarn and back.

a very good weekend

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 107088

Brrooooommmm,

Glad you're pleaed with the motorhome, erm, a couple of questions tho; a i have just read your posts, firstly, i noticed earlier you said about hoovering up all the sawdust etc, was that your sawdust or from the making of the van, also, you said you're worried about the reverse gear judder, perhaps you should chat to the guy with the campaign going on.
Anyway, from a blokey whats just nosey and pleased when folks get their van, new or otherwise, congrats and long may it be the best van in the world for you and yours


----------



## Broom

Hi Bandaid

That Brrrrooooooooooooomm always makes me smile, that Greenie has something to answer for.

The sawdust was left from manufacture, drilling holes, I am logged in with juddergate but will not take any active part, just need to get on and enjoy the van while it still goes, but will log it as a defect.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 107088

Good plan.


----------



## greenasthegrass

yo brooooommmmmmmmm broooommmmmmmm

is one venturing down to Peterbro this weekend? thought I sawd you passing over the weekend but perhaps not - we got to Beverley bluddy freezing but nice town.

Regards

Greeeeeeeeeeenie (said in Bianca styly voice!)


----------



## Broom

Hi Greenie

Not going anywhere this weekend under orders to sort out the garden, next week C&CC Barnard Castle, take in the folk festival, will keep you up dated.

Best regards
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOM


----------



## 98316

Hi, thanks for recommending I read this post, it has been very helpful. 

it seems that overall you are happy with the MH but the shower bit did concern me, what happened to it? 

Thanks again for the invite, TravelBug


----------



## andynkim

Hi all
Just htought I would add the lighting dimmer switch packed up on my Cheyenne 660 the switch is very easy to repair if you have a soldering iron, the switch is clipped together and inside is a heavy ferrite coil that is not fixed it just rattles around and the copper wire breaks.

I resoldered mine and then fixed the coil with a dab off silicon to stop it moving.

I know these thing should be a dealer problem but I think the inconveniance of getting to the dealer just make it easier to fix it if I can.


----------



## Broom

Hi TravelBug

The shower has a small crack in the corner unit which covers the pipes to the mixer tap, done at manufacture and not spotted, its not a problem although should have been picked before hand over to me.

The Motorhome is great the drive and the cruise control make driving a lot easier, nothing so far would stop me going out and buying another one tomorrow, thats a good reference from a tight Yorkshireman

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi Andy & Kim

Thats good to know quite a few people are suffering from the problem will make ready the soldier iron, if I can find it.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Took Motorhome into Brownhills Newark today, shower corner unit changed, ceiling to wardrobe corrected advised battery charger did not want resetting, all work fine and no problems, arrived at 8.00AM and was on the way home at 1.00PM.

Was advised of the Fiat's stance, that the reversing judder is not a defect, will have a little think about this one.

Motorhomes all fine great to drive next outing C&CC Barnard Castle.

Best Regards
BRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOMM


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from C&CC Barnard Castle, all went well with the Motorhome no problems, nice site a bit over zealous wardens but the wife sorted them.

A couple of good walks up the side of the river, and some interesting conversations with the locals about Mitsi being the right size of hunting dog.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from a long weekend at CC Wharfedale at Grassington, nice time some good walks from the site.

Motorhome worked fine no problems otherthan me still having problems with the cruise control.

Brownhills rang reference renewing the tape flashings to one side of the van, they are discolouring, got to ring up and make an appointment.

Scotland next trip

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Nora+Neil

Broom.

Lived in Leeds [Chapel Allerton] in 1964/1969.
Trained in St James. 
Worked in Private nursing in Winter 1969 in Grassinton. 
Loved to go there again. 
Have lovely happy memories of Leeds and surrounding areas. 
Someday I will return.


----------



## Broom

Hi Nora & Neil

Just noticed you live in a nice part of Ireland, will be visiting Conamera next year, would love to do some walking in that area.

Grassington has changed a lot since you last visited, the CC Wharfedale is a good site for a base in the area if you do visit.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Nora+Neil

Broom.
Great place for walking and climbing.

National park in Letterfrack.

http://www.connemaranationalpark.com/
http://www.crocnaraw.co.uk/activities.html

Western way.

http://www.walkingworld.com/home/index.asp?id=39&nid=239

Hope those links works.
Tell us when you coming, we might be able to met up.
Loads of place to wildcamp.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from 800 mile trip around Scotland, Motorhome worked fine other than we have found a few small cracks in the shower cubical, would not have noticed them if the sun had not been shining through the roof light on to the very bottom of the shower, its where the bottom 2 fixings are on the corner unit.

Will be advising Brownhills in due course, anyone got any experience of these repairs under warranty.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## lindyloot

Hi Broom, we have had the same problem (posted on here earlier in the year) 
Rich was sat on the throne when he noticed several hairline cracks running horizontally on the back panel about 3/4 of the way up. Went back to Hampshire and Dorset under warranty and they had Charles and Son in Poole repair it. As the panels seemed very thin/flimsy they put the new panel over the top and sealed it . Much stronger and they did an excellent job 
Lin


----------



## Telbell

> Just got back from 800 mile trip around Scotland,


Hi Broom

You must have done a few hills there. How was the "judder"....or did you avoid(intentionally or not) reversing up 'em??


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Lin

Many thanks for the info

Telbell

Keeping reversing down to an absolute minimum, no reversing up hills here.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Would like to give a 3 month up date on the Motorhome with reference to repairs and the like, here goes

1, New windscreen damaged in manufacture.
2, New Scuttle damaged when installing new windscreen.
3, Broke down at Petrol station Fiat Recovery installed a new earth bond to the engine
4, Had a puncture Fiat Recovery changed spare wheel.
5, Repaired ceiling to Wardrobe 
6,Tape to external side replaced. 
7, Replaced Shower corner unit
8, 2 Shower side walls and shower tray about to be replaced
9, Repaired side panel to near side settee
10, Re-sealed windscreen 

Not a bad list, anyone got any comments

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Thanks for keeping thread going Broom its fascinating to hear a developing story from the people involved - much better than a test report in a magazine. My comment is a naive one I know but why can't the two manufacturers, base vehicle and motorhome, and the dealer get quality right first time between them - its not as if its a cheap commodity by any means. Glad your trips in the new MH have proved successful and pleasing despite vehicle glitches - am very envious of 800 Scottish jaunt -would be my own 'first choice' trip anytime. Happy travels and thanks again for keeping us informed.


----------



## 88781

Taylormades X250 externals Broom,...how much? 
Happy to hear of smooth progress to date   

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

MandyandDave said:


> Taylormades X250 externals Broom,...how much?


Hi Dave

I think we paid £90-odd for the longline ones (needed to keep water out of the engine bay :roll: )

Hi Broom

That's an impressive list of faults you have there. And are you still happy with it?

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Longline? is that covering the bonnet and scuttle area G?


----------



## geraldandannie

Yup. They cover the dodgy bottom of the windscreen, scuttle, and bonnet air vents. Snug as a bug in a leaky Fiat.

Gerald


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Dave

The longline Taylormade Screens completely weatherproof the windscreen heater intake, the lot, I paid £112.00 delivered (I think).

Gerald

I would describe my feelings as disappointed, but not unhappy just want to get on with enjoying the Motorhome.

We both think its great the layout suits us, it is far superior to our previous 53 plate Stargazer, and it drives like a dream.

Yes it has a few problems but none will cause immanent failure,and I do not intend doing any reversing.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from CL Patterdale Hall very windy, Motorhome functioned fine no problems.

Knocked off 3 Wainwrights, St Sunday Crag, Birks and Arnson Crag a very enjoyable long weekend, weather spoilt itself on Saturday afternoon and Sunday, got a bit wet.

Next outing Filey Brigg.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Well done Broom, your energy puts most of us, well at least me, to shame - keep up the effort I'm sure reading about it will keep me a little bit fitter - finish Wainwrights then Munros followed by Corbetts?

Glad MH is behaving itself - have you read 'The Munros in Winter - 277 summits in 83 days' by Martin Moran - he used a hired transit based coachbuilt MH to asssit his successful campaign in 1984/5, it was mainly driven by his wife.

Best wishes anyway - clear tops and keep us informed


----------



## Broom

Hi Jagman

Many thanks for the encouragement, we that is my wife Doreen, Mitsi and me love to be on the fells, we get a great satisfaction when we bag a peak.

I have read some articles by Martin Moran but not the one you mentioned, will look into it.

Many Thanks
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from Filey Brigg after a long weekend, weather held off up to leaving when the heavens opened.

This site has increased its charge quite expensive at nearly £20.00 per night, but its handy for the beach town and dog walking.

Moterhome worked OK other than the plastic surround around the habitation door handles has broken, the opening handle seems to travel too far and lift the plastic surround of the door hence has now broken, also we have found a dent in the wood of the fridge door. We are now becoming quite concerned about these little defects which are all adding up.

Has any body else had problems with this plastic surround, and is it covered by the warranty.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from a long weekend at Dalby Forest stayed at C&CC CS Thorton Dale Pexton Moor Farm, great site, theme of Mountain Biking and Walking in Dalby Forest.

Motorhome functioned correctly and nothing broke.

Next trip a week bagging Wainwrights in the Lake District, staying at Castlerigg Hall.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Nice to hear from you again, glad MH is behaving itself. Dalby, now that reminds me of RAC and National Breakdown Rallies years ago when my lads were young and we made huge trips in a VW Camper to follow the rally teams on big events. Never forget almost being run over by Michelle Mouton at Sutton Bank service! 

Just been up in the north lakes for the weekend - decent weather - big mountain rescue effort above Buttermere on Saturday with Cockermouth team and RN helicopter on High Stile - Grey Crags I think - hope it was an exercise!

Happy walking next trip.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just been cleaning and pottering about in the Motorhome, I found 3 screws which were just positioned ready to be screwed home in the cross member of the offside settee, good job no one has used it as a bed, it would have caved in.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from 1 week walking in the lakes, stayed at Castlerigg Hall, motorhome functioned correctly no major problems otherthan the step to the bedroom is coming loose and one of the back lights is working loose. 2 more items for Brownhills/Autotrail.

We knocked off 5 Wainwrights, Blencathra (sharp edge is 'interesting'), Skiddaw, Little Skiddaw, Dodd and Lonscale Fell.
We also walked around Buttermere, to Ashness Bridge and back via the Lake and over to Watendlath.

Next trip 2 weeks in Ireland Match fishing we are fishing the Gowna and Arva festivals, is there anyone else fishing these, we have gone every year since the 70s

Best Regards
Brooooooooom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just had back bumper and towbar fitted at Armitages of Ferrybridge, looks OK its grey matching the Motorhomes skirt and it works fine.

Next stop Arva in County Cavan Southern Ireland here we come.

Best Regards
BROOOOOOMM


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Sorry not responded on this thread for a few posts, nice to see you're keeping it going. Good to hear of tow bar fitter other than Towtal, I'll get one eventually so info. appreciated. Clear tops in Ireland - or should that be foaming heads? Keep safe.

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just had authorisation from Auto Trail to go ahead with the repair to the shower tray and 2 shower walls, been advised replacement parts have been ordered.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Back from Southern Ireland all went well.

Off to Dalby Forest and visiting the Pickering Show, might see a few of you there.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from Dalby Forest visited the Pickering Show on Saturday alot there, not sure they were buying motorhomes.

We intend visiting the NEC a friend is looking to buy.

Motorhome functioning well no further problems.

Next trip back to Patterdale Hall to knock off the 2 remaining Wainwrights in that area.

This post may get me up to 10,000 viewings, come on.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## EdinburghCamper

What a great thread  I love your attitude too, very positive.

Gary.


----------



## Jagman

Greetings Broom, glad to see you are keeping as active as ever  and the mh is behaving itself. I'll keep looking to help you towards the target!

Best wishes


----------



## Broom

Hi Gary

Many thanks for your comment, I think the best way to react to Motorhome problems is just to keep pressure on the other party, it helps with being in construction management for 45 years.

Hi Jagman

Not been good weather for the fells all that rain, getting withdrawal symptoms, should settle down for the rest of the autumn enabling us to get some good walks in. Just booked a week at the C&CC Keswick site in November

Best Regards
Broooooooooomm


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Afternoon Broom,
Good to hear you're getting plenty of miles in the girl. As has been said you've got the right attitude re: problems, & the chances are you'll get your issues sorted _eventually_ (possibly :? ).

I bet you've covered more miles on the hills on foot this year than in the van!

Jealous of you getting into the Keswick site for a full week - what happened there? Who did you bribe?? We're going to try a weekend up at Castlerigg about then too, we're off up to Mull for 10 days a week on Friday so probably won't manage another weekend away much before November!

All the Best


----------



## Broom

Hi Chris

Not heard from you for a while, we were lucky getting in at Keswick, we have been talking about a visit to both Mull and Arran next year will pick your brains later in the year.

Are you still running and keeping fit, you should try Dalby Forest for a weekend there is a CS and a CL in the forest loads of tracks and nice views.

Keep well

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

10,000 viewings when can I expect my Medal.

Best Regards
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooom


----------



## Alfa_Scud

10,090 now & growing, a gold if ever one was deserved!

Yea still pounding the pavements, not sure if it's keeping me fit or just keeping me away from the DIY!!! I'll go with the keeping fit option!

Dalby sounds good for a weekend away, haven't been in there since we used to go rallying over that area.

Give me a shout for any info you need on Mull, not been to Arran myself though. It's the first time for the van on Mull so I'll be a bit more subjective than I would normally be. The Tour of Mull rally runs up there from 10-12th October & it's an ideal event - a few days walking etc, then a few eves drinking, then a few serious days rallying - Marvelous!

All the Best


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from CL Patterdale Hall, no problems with the Motorhome all functioned correctly.

Knocked off one more Wainwright, Birkhouse Moor, weather on Friday and Sunday was brilliant but the heavens opened on Saturday, the local Fell Race was cancelled.

Not heard from Brownhills for a while they said they would ring when shower parts were in stock, will give them a ring.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Booked in to Brownhills next week for shower repair.

Will also be seeking repairs to step up to the bedroom, broken plastic around habitation door handle, leaking side window and gap in habitation door able to see daylight when doors closed.

Enough to keep them busy for awhile.

Best Regards
Broom
PS
Forgot two, shade to light in electric locker burnt and stopped working, fresh water tank cap does not lock.


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Sorry I missed your post Patterdale post :? . Good to see you are still at it and that the mh is behaving itself. Weather has certainly been ultra changeable recently with monsoon rains and calm sunny skies within hours. 3" of rain in one day in Snowdonia a few days ago 8O . Keep up the good work and best of luck with Brownhills. Never used them myself but hardly a polished image on here :roll: 

All the best


----------



## Wupert

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Booked in to Brownhills next week for shower repair.
> 
> Will also be seeking repairs to step up to the bedroom, broken plastic around habitation door handle, leaking side window and gap in habitation door able to see daylight when doors closed.
> 
> Enough to keep them busy for awhile.
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom
> PS
> Forgot one, shade to light in electric locker burnt and stopped working.


Keep walking and posting


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from picking the Motorhome up from Brownhills, 2 new shower walls and shower tray, also window sorted, all OK no problems.

I think I am saying Brownhills look as though they have done a good job, just a couple of small defects then the habitation will be defect free, lets hope anyway.

Next trip is back to Patterdale Hall, just me and Mitsi, wife will be in Edinburgh with her mates, (sorry all you folk in Edinburgh).

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Well done with Brownhills Broom, nice to hear from a relatively satisfied customer  . Don't get too frisky on trip without herself  , remember mountain safety at all times 8O


----------



## Broom

Hi Jagman

Thanks for that, are you keeping well and did you see that post about free down loads and prints of OS maps, thought it may be of interest to you.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Patterdale Hall cancelled it's two foot under water, must have had some rain in the Lakes the sites never flooded before, anyway I'm home alone except for Mitsi.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hello Brooooomi

well stay at home and enjoy the wind its horrendous by us tonight - we have van covered and its flapping in the bracing breeze. I am on 10th floor of building at work and it swaying like a coconut tree - hope am not one of the coconuts!

Greenie very scared Greenie 8O


----------



## Broom

Hi Greenie

Just seen the weather forcast and it said it will ease around midnight, hope that helps.

Best Regards
BRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOMM


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from 10 days in the Lakes, rained a lot but still knocked off some more Wainwrights.

Motorhome fuctioned correctly no problems, stayed at C&CC Keswick, had a flood warning when there , but it didn't come to anything, thankfully.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from a long weekend at CC Clumber Park, Motorhome functioned as it should no problems.

Had the mandatory walk around the lake and listened to the brass band playing Christmas Carols, a nice weekend but cold.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from CC Wharfedale at Grassington, Dickensian weekend best day was today Sunday rained rest of the time, but still had a good weekend and Motorhome operated correctly no problems.

Got it booked in this coming week to have the remainder of the defects rectified.

Could have a defect free Motorhome for Christmas, that is the habitation side, still got the judder.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Nice to hear that you are just as active as ever! Glad the mh is still going strong, glad you are too  Please keep posting.

All the best for Christmas to you and your good lady, and of course mitsi!

Clear tops for 2009, and who knows, maybe a judder-cure  


Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Well we have got there in the end a Habitation defect free Motorhome(to my knowledge), still got the Judder though.

Brownhills completed the big defects and I have done the little ones which I could do.

So heres a big thanks, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to ALL.

Going the Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales for New Year.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from New Year in Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales, its been perfect walking weather cold, dry and sometimes bright did 4 good walks over the fells.

Motorhome functioned correctly no problems.

Met another member there, Redbeard,

Hope you all have a good year on your chosen travels.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just had a letter from Fiat UK advising they will be in touch in February to sort out the Judder problem, has anyone had the fix yet.

Also booked the Motorhome in for its first habitation services £150.00 less 10% for being a member of the Auto Trailer Owners Club.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

She comes out of hiding tomorrow for a clean and brush up. 

The first Habitation Service next week and the Fiat Service week after.

Then its off on our travels and walking exploits.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Just done the same and I'm off to Seahouses for the weekend to test it all out. Seafield site, expensive but open  Never seen Cragside House and heard a lot about it so will have a look on Sunday.

Hope you have a good season in the van and on the hills


----------



## Broom

Hi Jagman

She's all done and charged up, our first trip is the CC Knarseborough, its local but never stayed there before.

I know you like the Lakes we have booked 4 full weeks this year C&CC Keswick, Castlerigg Hall twice and Paterdale hall, just want some good weather to get on the fells.

Keep going and look after your self.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from having the Motorhome habitation serviced at Baldwins, £150.00 excluding VAT and 10% discount off for being a member of the Auto Trail Owners Club.

All went well and no defects found.

Fiat side next week at North East Truck in York.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 108883

*New vN*

Hi Broom

Good luck with the Newie' Can you post a cost for the spare wheel and tyre?

Regards / Tarmac


----------



## Broom

Hi Tarmac

I bought the spare wheel on Ebay from Van Services Ltd in Bristol BS16 2BS for £52.00 with a nearly new tyre, and it was delivered to Leeds.

I thought I got a good deal, as its been used once already.

Others have used the same place.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Had the Fiat 12 month low mileage service today at North East Vans and Trucks in York, £226.00, they are to put a new catch on the glove compartment under the warranty.

All went fine and the Motorhome is ready for the season.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## cunny

Good luck with the new MH Broom.Enjoy Ravenglass at Easter.I will be at the big factory up the road all weekend. No MH trip for me !!!!


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from 8 days of sun at C&CC Keswick, it did not rain got in loads of good walks and we were even sun bathing one day.

However.

After talking to a MHF member on site about the Auto Trail roof lights being suspect, on his advise I have just checked mine. On inspection the one in the bedroom which we have never used is broken and will not relocate properly and the toilet one the retaining clips do not locate correctly.

13 months old and out of the Auto Trail warranty, will they repair free of charge.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## tony50

*IF Only*

If they made a Motor home fault free ,
if you know of one please tell me,
I used to dream now I could Scream
but all in all we having a ball!!,
Off to the Peterborough Show are we 
hoping every day the thingy will be fault free ?


----------



## tony50

*IF Only*

If they made a Motor home fault free ,
if you know of one please tell me,
I used to dream now I could Scream
but all in all we having a ball!!,
Off to the Peterborough Show are we 
hoping every day the thingy will be fault free ?


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Been away at Paterdale Hall for a long weekend, still waiting for parts for roof light but rest functions as it should.

Took the opportunity to weigh the Motorhome with all gear on board but excluding generator and freestanding awning.

Price was £5.00 which included certificate, its weight was 3820kg, back axle 2150kg so front was 1670kg.

This gives a further possible loading of 50kg on the back and 130kg on the front making up the 4000kg load.

This was with no waste and fresh water in the tanks, but with a full tank of diesel.

Next trip Castlerigg Hall in the Lakes

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## olive

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> its weight was 3820kg, back axle 2150kg so front was 1670kg.
> 
> This gives a further possible loading of 50kg on the back and 130kg on the front making up the 4000kg load.
> 
> Broom


----------



## olive

Broom said:


> its weight was 3820kg, back axle 2150kg so front was 1670kg.
> 
> This gives a further possible loading of 50kg on the back and 130kg on the front making up the 4000kg load.
> 
> Broom


Ooops forgot to write ...

I'm not sure you can assume that the total weight equals front + rear. Usually the two axles add up to quite a bit more than the total.... I'm sure someone will explain why!


----------



## Broom

Hi Olive

The overall weight weighed was 3820kg, I know what you mean but the problem axle is the back one hence can't have more 2200kg, hope you get me drift.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi all

Roof Light repaired under warranty back to being defect free, other than the judder.

Thanks to Paul at Auto Trail and Steve at Baldwins.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just an update, Motorhome still OK but not heard from Fiat reference the JUDDER.

Dalby Forest this weekend

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## sallytrafic

olive said:


> Broom said:
> 
> 
> 
> its weight was 3820kg, back axle 2150kg so front was 1670kg.
> 
> This gives a further possible loading of 50kg on the back and 130kg on the front making up the 4000kg load.
> 
> Broom
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops forgot to write ...
> 
> I'm not sure you can assume that the total weight equals front + rear. Usually the two axles add up to quite a bit more than the total.... I'm sure someone will explain why!
Click to expand...

Its the plated axle weights that won't add up to the total Olive.

If the van was weighed on the level then the real weights should add up allowing for any inaccuracies in the weighbridge. Therefore weighing one axle and the overall is a valid way (weigh  ) of finding out the other axle weight.


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Good to hear from you again, glad the truck is still going strong, it must give prospective mh owners confidence to know that some new vehicles go well right from the start  

Enjoy Dalby, happy memories of the 'old' RAC Rally there in years gone by!

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got back from a week in the Lakes, Motorhome functioned OK, still not heard from Fiat on the Judder.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## UncleNorm

_*Motorhome functioned OK, still not heard from Fiat on the Judder. *_

Ditto that Broom!

I last heard from Fiat's Justin in July, via MHF. My case WAS with North East Truck&Van. Now it's with Jordans of Hull. They say they've ordered the parts and are waiting for Fiat to respond (!) :evil:

The service manager did tell me about the September registered X2/50, on a nice new 59 plate, which had the judder fix done in days!! But he has assured me that mine WILL get sorted.

Oink!


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Will I get 20000 views, does the medal come in the post or is it an invite to Buck Palace.

Best Regards
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOMM


----------



## barnowlmad

*Fiat reverse judder*

Hi Broom,
Just found your blog and interested in the judder saga. We bought an Adria Twin on 13th June this year, discovered the judder and found that several other not so happy campers had too. We were advised to contact Fiat direct and register this fault. We have been lucky so far in that they were quick off the mark in trying to sort out our problem. Within days of registering this fault we were contacted and we had an appointment set with a Fiat dealer and our van goes in tomorrow for 3 or 4 days for gearbox and engine mountings, gearbox cogs and new clutch. We will keep you posted if I can find my way back to you! Watch this space!!


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Barnowlmad and welcome to MotorhomeFacts.

Members on this site have been fighting Fiat for 2 years to sort this judder issue. The thread has seen over 250,000 hits and has received over 2,500 posts on over 250 pages!

And, as if to rub salt into the wound, here's another inconsistency... (Not having a go at you Barnowlmad!)

There's just no system, no pattern, nothing... :evil:

*Within days of registering this fault we were contacted and we had an appointment set with a Fiat dealer and our van goes in tomorrow for 3 or 4 days for gearbox and engine mountings, gearbox cogs and new clutch.*

I sincerely hope everything works out for you, Barnowlmad. :wink: :roll:

If you want some light reading, try this link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43588-.html

Maybe you should ask your dealer why the problem was not mentioned before you bought your MH! It is well documented.


----------



## Telbell

Hello Uncle Norm....you beat me to it(lol)

Hello Broom

Just been "re-browsing" your thread...... I presume the "Defect Free" part of your thread title is a bit of poetic licence......used perhaps to tempt members to browse..(." What? a Defect Free Motorhome....can't be....let's have a look..... :lol: )

Anyway-considering the run around you've been given by Fiat you're being very patient......I.d be screaming from the rooftops-especially given the latest Poster who says his will be fixed within a few days

Regards


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, what do you know....?

_*Last Thursday, 5th November, I sent a 3-page email to Fiat.*_

Since the beginning of September, I have been speaking to the service department of the Fiat agency that is now preferred by my dealer.

So, on Friday, 6th November, I did my weekly progress check with the service manager. Nothing from Fiat. Still waiting!

THEN... Then... still Friday, I received an email from Fiat, asking for a phone number. I responded instantly and, within, seconds, a Fiat Customer-Relations gent was on the phone!! True! It was the same man that signed the letter in December :roll: :wink:

"We will sort this out TODAY!" he said assertively and apologetically. He said that HE would order the parts from Fiat(Italy). Great! I guess that counts as progress. Oink!

Still last Friday, I then received a call from the Fiat agency service manager (the one I'd chatted with earlier) who informed me that a gentleman from FiatUK had spoken with him! Well blow me down!! The FiatUK guy said that the parts for MY motorhome had been ordered and would be delivered in 5 - 7 working days! Oink!

I then received another call from the same service manager- still Friday - who told me that MY PARTS HAD BEEN READY SINCE AUGUST. They had already been sent to the Fiat agency that my dealer NO LONGER USES! I can see why! :evil: This agency is ONE MILE from my home and they didn't contact me!

AND, according to the records, the previous agent had put in a claim for carrying out Intervention A on my motorhome!! Hmm... That's naughty!! I'd had the windscreen sealed and an engine cover fitted by the previous administration back in February but NO judder mods!

So, where are we today? Well, this morning, I got a call from my mate, the service manager, of the current Fiat agency, across the Humber in Hull. He told me that MY PARTS had arrived. When did I want the work done? WOWee! ALL SORTED OUT IN ONE WEEK after the lengthy email!! :roll:

I've booked in for next Thursday... We're not in a hurry! :wink:

Watch this space...  :roll:


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I have heard from Fiat awaiting parts delivered, will keep you updated.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## barnowlmad

Hi all fellow judder sufferers.
Well, we've had our gearbox sorted on the 3rd November over 3 days. Now had time to test it. Lo and behold - sorted. So take heart. I think they fitted dampeners, new clutch, new gearbox mountings and engine mountings. We did not get a breakdown of the work done but were informed that it was £1500 of work. We would have liked proof that this work had been done so that if we sell the Adria, we can prove the modification has been carried out. It is much smoother in reverse and an added bonus it that when starting off in first gear, this is also much smoother. Previously we found it better to start off in second gear. Good luck fellow suffers in your quest. Just a little note - we originally called the Fiat Assistance phoneline to register our complaint so maybe this is why they jumped to it - we were actually talking to someone in Italy ! Hope you all get a result like we did.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Motorhome booked in 30th November for the week, both A & B mods to be carried out.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Telbell

EWell done Broom.

Still think you should change the thread title though :wink:


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi 



Will anyone in their right mind ever buy a Fiat chassis of this marque. I certainly wouldn't. 


I have been thinkng of changing my Picasso, but when I mentioned to the Citreon Dealer,about the Dual-Mass Flywheel problems, they were very non commital, so I shall look elsewhere. 

Andy


----------



## Telbell

> Will anyone in their right mind ever buy a Fiat chassis of this marque.


Lots on here are telling us that they are doing so. (sorry off topic-ish)


----------



## UncleNorm

Another BIG day in Hull tomorrow. (Been to Peter's funeral today!  ) 

According to Fiat, ALL the parts for our modifications have been with a local Fiat agent since August. That agent is a massive 0.9miles from our home! :evil: Our dealer has stopped using that agency! No wonder! :roll: 

But it does mean another trip across the Humber Bridge, to visit Jordans of Hull where the mods will be carried out. The service manager has tried to reassure me that his team is getting good at doing the work and Our Coral will only be needed for a couple of days. Hey, we're in no great hurry! After all, we have only been waiting since December 08! I'll settle for a job done well. 

Any way, the parts were delivered from ITALY in 5 actual days and are ready for fitting.

As soon as we have our MH made available again, we'll be up to the Moors to find some steep hills for the reversing-up-of!! So, watch this space!


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just dropped the Motorhome off at North East Truck & Vans in York for the Judder fix.

Will be ready Friday at the latest

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Wupert

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just dropped the Motorhome off at North East Truck & Vans in York for the Judder fix.
> 
> Will be ready Friday at the latest
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Brill

I'm sure all will go well

Wups


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just picked Motorhome up from North East Trucks and Vans York, Its Judder and defect free, but its still frighteningly fast in reverse.

Tel

I have amended title not sure you will like it.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## iandsm

*defect free*

Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Took Motorhome for its first run this year, went to have it's second year low mileage service, £187.41 at North East Truck and Van in York

All working fine, next week it has its habitation service at Baldwins in Halifax.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jezport

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Took Motorhome for its first run this year, went to have it's second year low mileage service, £187.41 at North East Truck and Van in York
> 
> All working fine, next week it has its habitation service at Baldwins in Halifax.
> 
> Best Regards
> Broom


Dont forget an annual valet :wink:


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just had the Habitation Service carried out at Richard Baldwins, £150.00 with 10% off for being a member of Auto Trail Owners Club.

Next stop Scotland.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Thought I would take advantage of the good weather today and fit my Solar Panel I've had for 4 months, so its now fitted and working.

100W Solar Panel and all bits and pieces to fit it, I have paid £255.00, think thats a good deal, is it.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Nice to hear from you, I'm having my van annually serviced in about three weeks time, vehicle and mot plus habitation. Expect about £350 all in, we'll see how optimistic I'm being soon enough! 

Hope Scotland trip goes well - where are you off to?

Best wishes

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi Jagman

Hope you are well and ready for another season after that bad winter.

We have just booked some sites which dictates the route

C&CC Scone
C&CC Glenmore Forest Park
Grantown on Spey Caravan Park
Broomfield Caravan Park Ullapool
C&CC Inverewe
C&C Kinlochewe
C&CC Glencoe 

Not a bad tour a few gaps where we intend wild camping in our little hide aways.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Hezbez

Broom said:


> C&CC Scone
> C&CC Glenmore Forest Park
> Grantown on Spey Caravan Park
> Broomfield Caravan Park Ullapool
> C&CC Inverewe
> C&C Kinlochewe
> C&CC Glencoe
> Best regards
> Broom


Sounds like a great route.
Inverewe is one of my favourite sites - look out for the MHF members who are starting wardens jobs on that site.


----------



## Jagman

Great route Broom, you'll probably have to hire a cable cover for the ehu at Broomfields if you haven't got one already, the site guy blamed 'Health and Safety' last year - I think I had to leave about £30 deposit. Got the money back but it was a bit of a shock at the time. Ullapool is a great centre and Broomfields so handy - I love it.

Have a great trip

Jagman


----------



## Graham_and_Bev

Hi Jagman,

Can I ask, what's a cable cover? I've never come across this before.

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## pat62

I have just bought (Feb) a 1.9 fiat ducato ace milano 2005, it came with service cam belt change and mot, In june I am going on a 4 week road trip France/Spain, Do you think I should get a pre road trip check with the dealers before I go ? or would that be a waste of money


----------



## rayc

pat62 said:


> I have just bought (Feb) a 1.9 fiat ducato ace milano 2005, it came with service cam belt change and mot, In june I am going on a 4 week road trip France/Spain, Do you think I should get a pre road trip check with the dealers before I go ? or would that be a waste of money


If you bought it a month ago with a service, cam belt change and MOT, and are happy with it now, why would you want / need a 'road test' less than 4 months later? The best road test it can get is for you to use it regularly over the next few months, you will soon find out if there are any problems. 
To answer your question: IMHO opinion it would be a waste of money unless you really think that a dealer inspection would set *your* mind at ease.


----------



## pat62

Thanks I meant a kind of mini service


----------



## Broom

Hi Graham

A cable cover is what it says, protection when your hookup cable crosses a road, as is the case at Broomfield Caravan Site

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Graham

Sorry about delay in replying, just logged-on, but Broom 'swept up' perfectly  ; the cable cover or cable protector is a length of fairly tough rubber 'tubing' (for want of a better word) typically about 8cms wide which has a flat bottom surface to sit on the ground, especially the site road surface, and a curved or faceted upper surface which vehicle wheels can easily ride over. The thing is hollow so the ehu cable can sit inside it and therefore be protected from the direct effect of vehicle wheels running over it. How do you get the ehu cable into it you may ask - easy - the whole thing is split lengthways on the underside so you just prise it apart, feed the ehu cable into it and it closes up behind trapping the cable inside due to the relative stiffness of the rubber.

If you google cable cover or cable protector you'll find them.

Try www.screwfix.com if you want to see pictures and/or price them; they are quite expensive. The Broomfields hire ones are about 3.5m long but you can buy them by the metre.

Best wishes

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just an update on Motorhome, its booked in with Auto Trail for some minor warranty work under the insurance covered warranty.

Motorhome functioned as it should since previous post, no major concerns.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Nice to hear from you, glad the mh is going well, good news always brightens up the forum  

Clear tops!

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just got Motorhome back from Auto Trails factory, all warranty works carried out to a high standard and complete.

Had it checked for delamination, non found

Back to a defect free Motorhome.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Motorhome has just had its first MOT passed without any problems.

So with this post you have had the first 3 years in the life of a Motorhome.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## bognormike

good news again, Broom 8)


----------



## Mikemoss

Great thread Broom, many thanks for keeping us up to date and it's been a pleasure to read about how well things have gone for you.


----------



## Telbell

[/quote]it's been a pleasure to read about how well things have gone for you.


> Good to hear from you Broom. I assume MikeMoss is referring to how well "knocking off Wainwrights" has gone for you. :wink:
> 
> Is that your Warranty ended now (3 yrs)? You've had a fair amount of work done over the 3 yrs so let's hope all goes smoothly from here on.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just an update, Motorhome functioning as it should, no major problems other than a small Gel Coat crack in the GRP above the Tax Disc area of the windscreen.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom!

Great to hear from you, glad mh is continuing to perform well, hope you and yours keeping well and you are able to take advantage of the weather in the Lakes  

Take care

Jagman


----------



## Broom

Hi All

An up date and as requested by David, Motorhome fine no major problems.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jagman

Hi Broom

Glad things continue to go well, Lakes has had pretty wet summer, hope you've been able to enjoy a few clear tops! Maybe we will be able to enjoy some winter high pressure days (meteorological not lifestyle  ) to make up for it. I'm investing in my own 10yr-old MH to keep it going for another 5-10. Not much point in changing it considering potential costs, it does the job perfectly well and now with good sat.TV system it more comfortable than ever!

Happy travels and clear tops!

Dave


----------

